# Ariens drive problem



## baltovet (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a 3 year-old Ariens model 921022 Sno Thro machine. I purchased it in October 2013, and did not need it at all the following winter. I used it about 5 or 6 times over the next two seasons, so it's had minimal use. (I live in the Baltimore area). When I got it out this morning to clear my driveway, it was making a repetetive clunking noise when the wheels were engaged, and while they would turn, as soon as they met any resistance at all, they would stop. I lifted the machine so the wheels were not touching the ground and watched them both turn, but when I let it back down, they would not propel the machine to get through any snow. I can't imagine that anything has become worn out with such little use, so my question is whether this could be an adjustment, and what kind of problem would lead to this clunk...........clunk.........clunk......noise? 

thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hard to believe you need to adjust the traction drive clutch but I guess it's possible - chek out page 31 here Traction Drive Clutch Adjustment - Ariens 921 Series Owner's Manual [Page 31]


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: welcome to the forum baltovet


Is it still under warranty ??

Have you pulled the belt cover to inspect the belts ??
You can stand it up on it's front end and pull the cover off the transmission and post some pictures.

Put it back on the ground propped up and try running it to see if you notice anything out of place, wobbling, loose or get a better idea of where the noise is coming from.
Might be something as simple as a belt coming apart.

ST28LE ??

These might be helpful:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtq_GhkHbrM
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dvq7em4MOQ

.


----------



## baltovet (Jan 24, 2016)

*thanks..........*

thanks for your responses. I am pretty sure it's no longer under warranty, as they unfortunately go by years and not miles.  I am not sure I have the time or desire to pull the thing apart in a freezing cold garage. I may have it trucked to a repair center and hope it's nothing major. There are over 2 feet of snow on the ground, so I'm not even sure I have enough gas to get the thing through that much even if it was working normally. I'm now waiting on the plow which I thought this thing would absolve the need for.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I bet the sound u are hearing is the friction disc chattering on the drive plate.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I know its had minimal use, but even so, have you done an annual maintenance routine each autumn? including basic lubrication of moving parts? 

We often think that if something isnt used, it should "stay fine" indefinitely, but that often isnt the case..time and inactivity alone can cause things to "break", if lubrication runs dry..

You could just have a simple lubrication issue..have you taken the bottom plate off since it was new?

Scot


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Almost sounds like a flat spot on the friction wheel.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thing about rarely used machines. Animals like to build nests in engines, transmissions and covers.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Ahhh - yeah they love the secluded interior of the blowers to build nests in! I'd drop the Pan quick for a general look-see. look at your friction wheel while your in there


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You said it was three years old and Ariens has a three year warranty so it's not impossible it might still be covered.

I totally forgot about animal nests in equipment. Used to have to pull one out from under the covers of the rider each spring.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

baltovet said:


> thanks for your responses. *I am pretty sure it's no longer under warranty, as they unfortunately go by years and not miles. *  I am not sure I have the time or desire to pull the thing apart in a freezing cold garage.


The warranty should start with the purchase date I think. 

Good luck.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Bring a candle into the garage for heat, and a 3000 watt arc lamp for light. It might also get warm. Like it or not, you probably want to get that fixed in case it snows. 
Next fall, check all this stuff out when its still reasonable outside. 

Should be under warranty until Oct 2016 if you got it in Oct 2013 and it the warranty was 3 years at the time. Should still have warranty on the gear case for two year after that. 

Check for obvious problems first, like critter nests, because I don't think that would be covered by warranty.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

baltovet said:


> thanks for your responses. I am pretty sure it's no longer under warranty, as they unfortunately go by years and not miles.  I am not sure I have the time or desire to pull the thing apart in a freezing cold garage. I may have it trucked to a repair center and hope it's nothing major. There are over 2 feet of snow on the ground, so I'm not even sure I have enough gas to get the thing through that much even if it was working normally. I'm now waiting on the plow which I thought this thing would absolve the need for.


A plow is always a good temporary backup option and quite few on this forum have two snowblowers , one for a backup. The second wouldn't need to be a new one. From what I read few of us like to work on a SB in the cold. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------

